# Wanted! Dead or alive..



## drizzt (Sep 22, 2007)




----------



## OGIGA (Sep 22, 2007)

Haha, nice!!


----------



## Sparky (Sep 22, 2007)

Wanted for the mass murder of flies, moths, etc...


----------



## Precious (Sep 22, 2007)

She killed her husband and claims it was self-defense.


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 22, 2007)

Husband? More like...uhmmm...you know.


----------



## Deutschherper (Sep 22, 2007)

:lol: I like it.


----------



## chrisboy101 (Sep 23, 2007)

haha ha lol


----------



## Asa (Sep 24, 2007)

NO MUSTARD FOR YOU!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 25, 2007)

Classic tale of the Butler did it 8)


----------

